
Uber, Lyft get DMV approval for 12:01 a.m. launch in NY - bochoh
http://www.democratandchronicle.com/story/news/politics/albany/2017/06/28/uber-lyft-get-dmv-approval-1201-m-launch-ny/103264592/
======
bochoh
Confirmed this this morning in the Uber app. Already in my small town there
are 10-15 active Uber drivers active right now according to the car map. Have
not checked Lyft yet.

